# Point Lookout



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Arrived around noon on saturday and caught 13 horse croakers on bloodworms and released 4 stripers weighting at respectable 10# to 25#.
I wished it was next week !!!!!
Witnessed couple of almost fist fight over foul mouth while i was fishing there. Point Lookout is slowly turning in to North Beach pier....shoot! I bet if this countinues, we might have to wear darn bullet proof vest to fish at this piers.....


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Thats interseting Bluefish...

me and my pops was down there from midnight until 11:30 and only 2 small rockfish were during that span. As we left the wind was picking up so if you got a secret fill me in because nothing was really biting before we left. Just thought id let you know.


MC


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Looks the biting started just after you left MC. This is pretty common. I spent an entire night on the PL pier and caught just a few small blues one time. Only to find out the next day (hours after I left), everyone got into the fish big time!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Bluefish,
Were you on the right corner? 'cause all that arguing was on the left side and you're right, it is becoming NB..sad ain't it!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Let them argue as long as they don't bother me,if they bring it down my way some people WILL get wet.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

OBX, I was fishing right corner and I did have a choice to fish the left side when I got there but knowing what will happen later on I made wise move to haul my behind to right side...turned out to be it was a great move on my part because I caught all croakers with nice fella named CRIS and his brother....we were using blood and cast out bait as far as our poles allowed. just a reminder........ if you ever catch a bluefish take it to Rick's marina and claim your rod and reel.....(1st blue of the season only)


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I might head up there tomorrow..if any of you wanna join in the fun..leave your attitude and booze at home and let me know..I might arrive there early to secure corners ..be nice and I might even let you squeeze in......


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'm going to try and be there Sunday nite into Monday morning,maybe by then some of the drunks will be gone and maybe I'll catch something so momma won't be so upset. So how many have people caught at each outting.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, that was me and you spelled my name right  

I wish I could go tonight with the warmer weather..but I'm gonna hafta wait untill the weekend w/ the rain. Hopefully, only the hard core anglers will be out for the stripers.


----------

